# Playing Port Hope in January!



## hollowbody (Jan 15, 2008)

Hey everyone, we're doing a weekend stand at the Ganny in Port Hope on January 9th and 10th. We're playing Friday night, Saturday afternoon and Saturday night, so come on by if you're local!


----------



## Guitar101 (Jan 19, 2011)

hollowbody said:


> Hey everyone, we're doing a weekend stand at the Ganny in Port Hope on January 9th and 10th. We're playing Friday night, Saturday afternoon and Saturday night, so come on by if you're local!


Can't make it in this weekend so I won't get a chance to check out your band. I did make it last Sat to check out Detour. An old country band of musicians, some of which I've known for years. They even had a fiddle player. Sounded great hearing some of the old time country standards. Hope you have a good weekend at "The Ganny". Kudos to Rick for still having live music every weekend for more than 30 years.


----------



## ThatGingerMojo (Jul 30, 2014)

Wish I could make it, sorry maybe next time. Keep posting the gigs.


----------



## jimmythegeek (Apr 17, 2012)

I'll talk to Mrs. Thegeek and see if shenfancies a night out. I have a buddy that lives a five minute stagger from the Ganny. If you've got any downtime while you're down this way George's guitars in Cobourg is well worth a look. Best coffee in town at the moment is the Atomic Roaster on John St. (Turn right out the front door of the Ganny and right again at the light. You'll see the street). Be warned that they make their own chocolate too and it's unreal. Enjoy the weekend!


----------

